# Pogo Anchors



## bud69652 (Feb 6, 2006)

I am thinking of trying them. Has anyone used them? Just wondering how well they hold, durability, ease of use.


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

I finally put aside my rebar stakes this year and went with Pogo's for coyote trapping. I used the 2 inch washers with about 18 to 20 inches of cable. Most of the soil that I trap in is very sandy and my Pogo's held solid every time. It will definitely be my go to staking system from now on.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

made some with the 1.5" washer and 2" washers and they both worked very well. 18" is a good length. I pulled them out with a t-post puller, it took everything i could muster to get them out. they are definitely lighter than a stake.  I left some in the ground where i had the best luck. flagged them for next year.

xdeano


----------



## bud69652 (Feb 6, 2006)

Thanks for the info. I am gonna give them a go.


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

Can you explain what a pogo stake is? Never heard of them.


----------



## bud69652 (Feb 6, 2006)

http://www.pogostickanchors.com/index.html
Check this page out.


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

I wonder if you could do the same with angle iron?


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I don't see why not. I've also done it with round pipe, just cut the ends off at a 45, welded a nut on and attached my cable to the nut and used the inside of the pipe to insert a pounding rod. They work just as well.

xdeano


----------



## Chris Flann (Jul 11, 2006)

If anyone wanted to try them, I have a Pogo driver and a bunch of washer set-ups I would be willing to sell or trade. They work absolutely great except in rocky, gravely soils. Which, I might add, is not a design flaw for the Pogos. That kind of soil is almost impossible to stake in any form. Let me know. I'm going to be at the North Dakota Fur Hunters and Trappers Winter Meet in Bismarck on February 16, and I'd be happy to bring the stuff over.

chris


----------

